# Considering Selling Polaroid Spectra 2



## AbbyJ99 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi!
I have an old Polaroid Spectra 2 camera. It's in full working condition, and in fact currently has half a cartridge of film in it. There are barely any cosmetic blemishes. I'm wondering whether it's worth it to sell/trade it (after I use up the rest of the current film cartridge). Would it be worth it?
Thanks!
Abby


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't think the Spectras have a lot of value. The Impossible Project is making film for Polaroids and I think they make film for Spectras but not as much variety as for other models (SX-70, 600).

The film for the Spectras is larger sized than for the earlier Polaroids which is why some people prefer using them. There may be some interest in one that's working but it probably wouldn't sell for much.

Impossible. Analog Instant Film and Cameras.


----------



## compur (Dec 27, 2014)

I've sold a few. The most I could get was $10-$20.


----------



## compur (Jan 1, 2015)

BTW, I almost forgot. There was one Spectra film Polaroid camera that does have some decent value. It is the *Polaroid Image 1200*. It may or may not have had the word "Spectra" in its name but it does use Spectra film. All the Polaroid "Image" cameras use Spectra or "Image" film.

What is unusual about this Polaroid is that it has a flip-up digital LCD viewfinder on the back much like the viewfinders found on digital P&S cameras. The viewfinder gets its image from a small digital camera built into the front of the camera which is powered by its own separate batteries. So, in that sense it is both a digital and a film camera! There were some different editions of this model including one that came in a kit with various accessories.

I sold one recently for about $100 and I've seen them go anywhere from around $50 to $250 depending on condition, accessories, etc.

There were also some later models called *Image 1200i* and *1200si *but I don't think they had the digital viewfinder feature so they are probably not worth as much.


----------

